# Energy, gas and oil likely to present the best jobs for overseas workers



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Jobs in the energy, gas and oil sectors in Australia are likely to continue to see skills shortages in 2013 and present opportunities for overseas workers, according to recruitment experts. The latest future trends report from recruitment firm Hays, says that there will be fierce competition in the energy sector for talent against the higher [...]

Click to read the full news article: Energy, gas and oil likely to present the best jobs for overseas workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

